# Smart bus to hold public hearing on fare increase



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.smartbus.org/Smart/News+and+Inf...re+Increase.htm



> Notice of Public Hearing to consider a proposed fare increase
> SMART is seeking public input on a proposed fare increase. Since 1993, SMART has maintained its base fare of $1.50. Due to an increase in the cost of operations and declining revenue, SMART is considering up to a 50¢ base fare increase on fixed route, up to $1.00 Connector ADA fare increase and a $2.00 Connector full fare increase. Impacts on other costs, such as other fares, transfers and Regional Pass policy changes will also be considered.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 6, 2009)

A bus can hold a hearing? It must be really smart!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 19, 2009)

Smarts new fair increase to go in effect December 1st 2009.

http://www.smartbus.org/smart/newsinfo/APP...mber%202009.PDF

also transfers can no longer be used for a round trip on the issuing bus line.



> The purpose of a transfer ticket is to allow riders to reach a destination by using more than one bus. It is not intended for round trip travel. The former SMART policy allowed a regular transfer to be used on an unlimited basis for three hours from the time of purchase, and approximately 28 percent of the regular fare transfers sold were being used for round trip travel, rather than paying for a return fare. Under the new policy, regular fare transfers issued on a route cannot be used on that same route in the opposite direction.


http://www.smartbus.org/Smart/News+and+Inf...mber+1+2009.htm


----------

